# Cali Scents Air Fresheners



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

These Car Air Fresheners are now added to the site to complement those from Auto Finesse, Chemical Guys and Poorboys that we already have.

California Car Scents - so many different scents, offering miles of fresh air ahead



California Scents Palms Hang Outs - a few different scents, sway in the breeze of fragance.


----------

